# If a thread has been ranked with one star, would you have a visit?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Assuming the topic is interesting, if a thread has been ranked with one star, would you have a visit?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Why not? So few people on this site even rate threads. I hardly care for the opinions of most of the ones that do if I'm completely honest x) Their opinion isn't my opinion. I'll decide for myself whether or not I like the thread, thank you very much


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I tend to check titles rather than the rating. If I stayed away from something just because it was rated low, I wonder if id ever read or watch anything.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> I'll decide for myself whether or not I like the thread, thank you very much


And this is one of the many reasons we love you!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> And this is one of the many reasons we love you!


The feeling is mutual, m'dear


----------



## Sali (Feb 9, 2011)

1 star threads are often the best threads on any forum.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes. Either it turns out to be interesting or it's a disaster. And I completely love disaster threads.

Also my apologies for voting one star on this thread. I couldn't resist.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I make it a point to visit a thread that's gotten a 1-star. 

To me it usually means that some passive aggressive person has tried to "get back" at the creator of the thread, therefore I NEED to know the content of the OP in order to make my own judgements --- or that perhaps there was some epic drama/flame-war in the thread --- which in no way I'm missing. 

It's usually the 4 to 5-star threads I ignore --- but not always. 

Now I've taken to mainly visiting threads created by one of my friends --- or a thread where I've noticed a familiar/friendly name pop up.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

@Jawz I made this thread for you to see if the star rating actually made a difference. It certainly doesn't seem to.
@_BlueGiraffe_ -haha, thanks for that, I was wondering if anyone would.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Very high rankings and low rankings catch my attention initially, but regardless of stars, if the topic interests me at all for any reason, I'll read it.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Jawz said:


> I make it a point to visit a thread that's gotten a 1-star.
> 
> To me it usually means that some passive aggressive person has tried to "get back" at the creator of the thread, therefore I NEED to know the content of the OP in order to make my own judgements ---* or that perhaps there was some epic drama/flame-war in the thread --- which in no way I'm missing. *
> 
> ...


haha, that cracked me up laughing ( the part i high lighted )....

OHH...excuse me for just crawling from under my rock. WE can vote on threads :shocked::shocked:


----------



## Vin The Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

You can see the stars on threads?! *goes back to subforum to check* Holy #%$&@, you can! :shocked:

...so yeah, I would. I don't even notice those things.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't pay attention to ratings on threads.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I don't pay too much attention to ratings, but if I do notice I tend to see it as a bit of a challenge or curiosity. I wonder what made it so uninteresting or fiery.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

yup, I would be curious as to why the thread is so bad. XDD


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't usually pay attention, but a thread that's one-starred or five-starred would make me want to see what all the fuss is about. I'd be more likely to ignore a thread that just had 3 stars, since I'm less interested in mediocrity than I am in extreme fail or extreme win.


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Er. Yes, just because I don't look at stars when clicking threads to go to. xD


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Anybody voting or posting in this thread would... it has got 1 star!


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I rarely notice ratings.


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't look at the star ratings... ^^"


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

PerC has a rating system? I had no idea!

I visit topics purely on curiosity about the subject line. How interesting (or not) others find it has never been a consideration.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't notice the ratings much at all. It doesn't matter what they're rated. I click on a thread if it interests me, and many things interest me because I'm too curious and I enjoy dabbling.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Those three people who've said "no" are liars. :dry: How can you visit a thread which has only one star, vote in it and say by voting that you do NOT visit threads that have only one star?!??!!! :tongue:

Ok... well... I'm repeating myself. :crazy:


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I never even look at ratings, so yes.


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...i don't even look at ratings...and if it was one star I'd read it anyways if i noticed...


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I never look at the ratings anyway, only the titles.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

I barely even notice the stars. For me, it doesn't matter. If the thread seems interesting, I don't care what its rated as and I will take a look.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I never give the ratings much thought. I just look at the topic.


----------

